# Need Personal help



## jackets5 (Oct 10, 2008)

I really have no other options at this point than to ask for help. I have posted here before and mentioned that im a second year medical student. It has gotten to the point with this economy that i may not be able to attend school anymore. I cannot get a school loan. I was very, ill about a year ago with a severe lung infection, required surgery and a 2.5 week hospital stay and an exhorbitant hospital bill, along with other related medincine costs. All of this has totally ruined my credit my credit score has gone fom about 700 to 500. Which is the reason i cant get a loan. I may have to discontinue my education because of lack of money. My family has helped me the past few semesters but it is putting a tremendous strain on them, especially with the economy sucking so much. I know many memebers here have great jobs and hopefully know of a foundation or charity that can help me out for a semester or two so i can acheive my dream of becoming a doctor. Thank you all so much in advance. Thank you all and god bless.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

To where in Nigeria should I forward my check?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> To where in Nigeria should I forward my check?


+1 Something new for the Dr. Phil show.


----------



## jackets5 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey, im just seeing if anyone knows anything that may be able to help me out. You really think i havent been looking to try to find money to go to school with.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Contact a US military recruiter. They will pick up your educational expenses if you make an enlistment contract.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Your education is paid for and you are guaranteed a job, upon graduation. Does it get any better than that?


----------



## apachecadillac (Nov 15, 2008)

The Air Force put the father of a friend through medical school back in the 1950s. He did his twenty years or so as a OB/Gyn on military bases all over the world then retired to the Napa Valley in the mid-1970s. For a generation or so he delivered babies for all the local winery families, and ended up with a wine cellar like you wouldn't believe. He's ended that gig and is now fully and completely retired, but he had a wonderful run.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

While you guys are making fun of this gentleman, I've sold all of my 3r2 suits, OCBDs, Alden shells and cashmere sweaters. I just need to know where to send the proceeds. Please hurry as I'm late for dinner with Bernie Madoff.


----------



## signal (Dec 6, 2008)

Air Force may not be a bad idea. You will get a commission via direct medical appointment, and could even potentially come in at O3 depending on what type of medicine you are doing.

The other option is to have someone in your family co-sign. Its not really a burden for them as they aren't paying anything, and neither are you, until you graduate with your MD, and then you start to repay it all back. Even with poor credit, I would think if you are in 2nd year medical school with good grades getting a loan should not pose an issue. I assume you have filled out all the FASFA stuff? Do you have current student loans, and have you met your academic obligation on those?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

While I feel for the kid, shouldn't this be in the interchange?

Sucks man, I know. Big companies get a bail out, but regular folks get stuck with the bill. 

All I can say is, whatever doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. Keep your head up, and talk to the people at your medical school. If they think you're worth saving, they'll save you.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

If you've got one year of med school behind you, you shouldn't have a problem getting funded for your dream. Besides the military there are many other programs that will fund you--provided you will obligate yourself to working a few years in under served areas, do the Indian Health Service or even agree to spend a stretch in one of many "This Town Needs A Doctor" towns.

If your dream involves serving people, it shouldn't be hard to realize. Unfortunately, most of the med students I precept have dreams of dermatology, radiology, and cosmetic surgery and other high income specialties and quake at the idea of being on call at night or not starting out at over 250K a year.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey "doc" - you are in the Cayman islands and you have posted here a grand total of 9 times, 5 of them are asking for money no doubt. I find it odd that you are in the cayman islands, land of money laundering and you cant get a loan. Why not work for a year and save up to pursue your dream, your school cant help you? You wont join the service as recommended?...Who am I kidding, nobody with the brains to get into med school would consider begging on a message board where you have zero credibility in the hopes of getting some money. 

As judge Smales said in caddyshack - "the world needs ditch diggers too!"


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

...oh wait, a year ago you had this medical problem and as I look through your posts which only go back about 2 months, you were looking to buy $1500 worth of suits After the housing crash, the stock market crash and a year after your problems which smoked your credit months ago. The time line seems a bit weird.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought this was a clothing forum?:icon_scratch:


----------



## jackets5 (Oct 10, 2008)

I go to medical school in the cayman islands. US resident. Did not get into any US MD schools, only a US DO school. We do not have federal loans only private loans, which i cant get. The suit was going to be a gift for passing my board exam which i will take in May. Was in the hospital in August of 2007. Couldnt work and credit card bills which i had a lot of from the whole process of applying to med school and some stupid things got out of hand. My family has been helping but their financial situation has changed. Im not here asking for any money from people but rather if they know of charities, grants etc.



deanayer said:


> ...oh wait, a year ago you had this medical problem and as I look through your posts which only go back about 2 months, you were looking to buy $1500 worth of suits After the housing crash, the stock market crash and a year after your problems which smoked your credit months ago. The time line seems a bit weird.


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

I too was curious about the timelines and previous interest in Harvie and Hudson shirts, Samuelsohn suits, etc. I'll accept the explanation below and stipulate to all that. Now what about joining the service? It seems like an excellent way to pay the bills _and_ gain some hands-on experience.

Oh, and +1 on moving this to the Interchange.



jackets5 said:


> I go to medical school in the cayman islands. US resident. Did not get into any US MD schools, only a US DO school. We do not have federal loans only private loans, which i cant get. The suit was going to be a gift for passing my board exam which i will take in May. Was in the hospital in August of 2007. Couldnt work and credit card bills which i had a lot of from the whole process of applying to med school and some stupid things got out of hand. My family has been helping but their financial situation has changed. Im not here asking for any money from people but rather if they know of charities, grants etc.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Max out more credit cards...?


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I know a lot of folks who have gone the military service route. They Navy sounds like s solid option too---they have bases in nice areas, like Okinawa, Guam, San Diego, etc.

My guess is your tuition is pretty expensive at St. M's, and you may find the a large debt burden will affect your choice of speciality. For example, if you become a pediatrician, your take-home pay may not be enough to cover your loan payments.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> ^Your education is paid for and you are guaranteed a job, upon graduation. Does it get any better than that?


And it even includes clothes, room, and board.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> While you guys are making fun of this gentleman, I've sold all of my 3r2 suits, OCBDs, Alden shells and cashmere sweaters. I just need to know where to send the proceeds. Please hurry as I'm late for dinner with Bernie Madoff.


Send it to me! I'm broke too!


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Some of the responses here seem to be... sorry, but for lack of a better term, "a$$holish". The gentleman is asking for resources and not a handout. He's asking how to get a grant, not trying to take away any of your bespoke suit and shirt money. Insensitivity is better kept to yourself. And I'm sure if this gentleman was interested in joining the millitary in a country that indiscriminately sends its soldiers to die than he would have already done so.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

mysharona said:


> Some of the responses here seem to be... sorry, but for lack of a better term, "a$$holish". The gentleman is asking for resources and not a handout. He's asking how to get a grant, not trying to take away any of your bespoke suit and shirt money. Insensitivity is better kept to yourself. And I'm sure if this gentleman was interested in joining the millitary in a country that indiscriminately sends its soldiers to die than he would have already done so.


OK, so I'm an asshole because I make light of a relatively new forum member on a website ostensibly dedicated to men's clothing who decides to use it for "e-panhandling". I'll defer to you mysharona as you now have morphed the site into a political commentary site as well. Anyone know a site where they still discuss men's clothing?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Try the Fashion Forum. :icon_smile_wink: This discussion is now on The Interchange.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Orsini said:


> And it even includes clothes, room, and board.


The military also provides lessons in self defense.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> The military also provides lessons in self defense.


Yes, and plenty of exercise! The only time in my life when I haven't been bucking a weight problem was when I was on active duty. In addition, doctors (with some notable exceptions) hardly ever become causalities.


----------



## LeverTime (Nov 8, 2008)

Not 100% sure, but when I was considering medical school I looked at the military option, and I believe they did not cover tuition at a foreign school, only a domestic MD or DO school.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

jackets5 said:


> I really have no other options at this point than to ask for help. I have posted here before and mentioned that im a second year medical student. It has gotten to the point with this economy that i may not be able to attend school anymore. I cannot get a school loan. I was very, ill about a year ago with a severe lung infection, required surgery and a 2.5 week hospital stay and an exhorbitant hospital bill, along with other related medincine costs. All of this has totally ruined my credit my credit score has gone fom about 700 to 500. Which is the reason i cant get a loan. I may have to discontinue my education because of lack of money. My family has helped me the past few semesters but it is putting a tremendous strain on them, especially with the economy sucking so much. I know many memebers here have great jobs and hopefully know of a foundation or charity that can help me out for a semester or two so i can acheive my dream of becoming a doctor. Thank you all so much in advance. Thank you all and god bless.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I hate to tell ya this, but it ain't going to get any better, at least in the near future. My sister is due to finish her residency in six months and can't find a job here. Hiring freeze by virtually all hospitals and clinics, one hospital has already filed bankruptcy and there may be more to go. She's both a Seven Sisters and Ivy League grad, so it's not like she doesn't have the credentials, but everyone here is in survival mode and isn't willing to take anyone else into the boat.

Taking a stint in the military until the economy recovers may not be a bad idea.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> OK, so I'm an asshole because I make light of a relatively new forum member on a website ostensibly dedicated to men's clothing who decides to use it for "e-panhandling". I'll defer to you mysharona as you now have morphed the site into a political commentary site as well. Anyone know a site where they still discuss men's clothing?


When did you ever get the idea that this particular thread had anything to do with men's clothing? Did you really think "need personal help" as a thread title was a question about how to tie a Windsor knot or match a pocketsquare to a tie?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

mysharona said:


> ...how to tie a Windsor knot or match a pocketsquare to a tie?


Coordimate. Coordinate.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Monies/Brooksfan*

Gentlemen

Good morning, happy new years. Brooksfan is right on target here my friends. I understand this mans finances immensely.

There are many sources you can look at starting with all branches of services, then the reserves.Then the national guard as well for medical! (MD, RN, Dental etc)The military is a great deal my friend. I am a retired medical officer.
The US PHS will pay off year for year each year you serve in an underserved area, such as an Indian reservation, or a poor city area.You can either get commishioned in the PHS as an officer, like the military, or as civil service. A GOOD DEAL!!
I understand this mans plight my friends. I think it is sad some of us are unable to grasp it.
The economy does suck, costs are a lot different than what they were during our times!
And so on.

Do not give up on your schooling!!!!Do not give up on your schooling. Do whatever you can. Your education, is the best investment you can make.
I was in the same boat 40 years or so ago!
Worse thing to do.
Good luck, relax, happy ney year


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

Some hospitals in the years past have actually helped with school finances in lieu of internship and 4 years of contract time at said hospitals. These were hospitals that had trouble attracting doctors. I havent heard of this in many years but its possible that military V.A. hospitals may have this option. It might be worth checking into. 
Cheerio, Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

mysharona said:


> When did you ever get the idea that this particular thread had anything to do with men's clothing? Did you really think "need personal help" as a thread title was a question about how to tie a Windsor knot or match a pocketsquare to a tie?


My mistake, mysharona! Silly me, when I signed on to ASK ANDY ABOUT CLOTHES my ridiculous assumption was that the nature of the site would somehow provide a common frame of reference. Now, about that painful itch....


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> My mistake, mysharona! Silly me, when I signed on to ASK ANDY ABOUT CLOTHES my ridiculous assumption was that the nature of the site would somehow provide a common frame of reference. Now, about that painful itch....


Yeah. I definitely think you should be reading the fashion forum.


----------

